# Ag Recipes Based On Barrett Burston Ale Malt



## mb83 (27/9/07)

Hi Guys,

In an attempt to keep my wife happy by keeping brewing costs low, I plan to buy a 25kg bag of Barret Burston Ale malt, thereby getting malt for $2 something per kilo.

Would anyone like to share any recipes which use mainly this particular malt?

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Steve (27/9/07)

mb83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In an attempt to keep my wife happy by keeping brewing costs low, I plan to buy a 25kg bag of Barret Burston Ale malt, thereby getting malt for $2 something per kilo.
> 
> ...




mb83....you can use any ale recipe out there. Absolutely nothing wrong with BBale. Ive used Golden Promise, Mariss Otter and BB. I have only done 30 or so all grains and am yet to be able to notice the difference between these three malts. h34r: There was a recent thread on BB ale...may be worth a search and read?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BoilerBoy (27/9/07)

Agree with Steve,

I have currently been using BB ale and Bairds Marriss Otter and BB ale is great, maybe even better than Marriss Otter which doesn't seem to be what it used to.

When it comes down to cost I'll definately be going with BB in the future.

BB


----------



## Steve (27/9/07)

BoilerBoy said:


> When it comes down to cost I'll definately be going with BB in the future.




Ditto - I currently have a bag of BBAle, BBGalaxy and BBWheat on order :beerbang:


----------



## Jye (27/9/07)

Steve said:


> Ditto - I currently have a bag of BBAle, BBGalaxy and *BBWheat* on order :beerbang:



I hope it wasnt you who ordered the last sack of wheat that I wanted/needed for this weekend :angry:


----------



## Steve (27/9/07)

Jye said:


> I hope it wasnt you who ordered the last sack of wheat that I wanted/needed for this weekend :angry:




nah - prolly not - apparently mine were just going through customs the other day.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (6/4/18)

BB ale, Maris Otter and Golden Promise really aren't that similar. BB is caramel to my palate. MO is nutty and has a hint of what I call 'sea shell' and GP is just deliciously bready and lighter than both


----------



## MHB (6/4/18)

It's great to see people using the search function, but seriously dude....
Never seen Sea Shells as a malt flavour descriptor, must be like Laphroaig made close to the sea or some such.
Mark


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (7/4/18)

It's a personal thing for me because I actually found a really small intricate shell in a bag and that's what I get when I smell a brew made with MO now


----------



## MHB (7/4/18)

Have found some surprising bits and pieces in floor malted grain from the UK, including Oak splinters half as long as the bag and yes even a couple of bits of shell.
The seashell is probably very old (if it's a seashell and not a snail) England was underwater after the last ice age, the north coast is still rising a couple of cm a year, lots of places have old ocean floor material scattered all over it. (Ok archaeology is a bit of a hobby).
It's a fun and fascinating world.
Mark


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (7/4/18)

Sure is. Love finding intetesting things like that in bags. You wouldn't read about it, but I bit down on what I can only assume was a buckshot from a shotgun shell in my first bag of TFFMMO. Nearly chipped my tooth. What are the odds of it coming out of the ground, being pacjaged in my bag and actually putting it in your mouth! I'm very careful chewing grain now..


----------



## scomet (7/4/18)

BB Ale Malt is an excellent malt for making English bitters milds and the like + add a bit of invert sugar #?, these beers don't want or need a big flavour malt, I’m not a fan of MO.


----------

